# new holland not starting



## craftypaws (Oct 8, 2021)

hello all I thank you for any help I can get, NEW holland tc29, will not start key will not turn over starter, new starter new fuel filter when i turn it over with screw driver on starter it act like not getting fuel, but rand this fine for a month except key took 10 turns to even get a turn over it would click, not key doesn't click its just a small noise by breakers so what can it be i took it to macanic down street he got key to work and it turned over every time for him, i drive it home shut it off and no more starting , is it the switches under the seat? please help or anyone in clarksville tn area can look at it


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
Makes sure all your safety switches are engaged to allow for a start. PTO off, in neutral, brake on and sit in the seat. See if that works. Make sure the tractor is actually in neutral.


----------



## Bilecki (Sep 29, 2021)

Couple of things it could be
Sounds like your starter solenoid is clicking

Was it a genuine starter, non gen = Pinion depth to deep hitting on fly wheel - turn motor over by hand then try to start

Over tightened starter solenoid terminals - turning solenoid contact points = poor contact 
Use test light or multi meter check to see if your getting power to starter solenoid (small terminal)

Was the air bleed from the fuel system 

Intermittent Isolating safety switches


----------



## craftypaws (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello thank you for the help the starter is working good the little clique is in the relay switch it's very quiet, just tiny click but The tells me the switch is going to relay switch, I can make it turn over with a screwdriver in the Cilinoid then it's acting like it's not getting gas but still the key should be turning the tractor over there's no switch under the seat , the break I never had to push the break to start it so that one might be gone I'll have to look so you're saying the only thing left is the switches by the rear wheels?


----------



## Bilecki (Sep 29, 2021)

Do you have the key on when jumping the starter make sure it not in gear, thats how people get killed
The key puts power to the small relay the relay then sends power to the starter solenoid to engage starter
This relay is what the safety switches ground out to start
Is it getting power at the starter solenoid from relay


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Wasn’t there a thread awhile back about the relays spades being to small for the sockets.?? It was a mess up from the factory and if u replace them (3) all is good..
Why can’t you CALL the mechanic that fixed it the first time.?? Simply tell him what happed, about getting home and it won’t start.. WITHOUT BLAMING HIM.. HE FIXED IT.. & just ask him where the problem “WAS”.??


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Two more question.. does this engine shut off with the key.. or is it a cable shut off.??
And does it have an electric supply pump..
I ask because, if u get it to spin over, u still have to power the electric shut off..
AND the supply pump..


----------



## craftypaws (Oct 8, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> Wasn’t there a thread awhile back about the relays spades being to small for the sockets.?? It was a mess up from the factory and if u replace them (3) all is good..
> Why can’t you CALL the mechanic that fixed it the first time.?? Simply tell him what happed, about getting home and it won’t start.. WITHOUT BLAMING HIM.. HE FIXED IT.. & just ask him where the problem “WAS”.??


Yes i told him he wanted to come get it with trailer but i am afraid he will charge me way over priced and say it wasn't his fault i am broke from his last bill yes keyis on when jumping we did getit tovrun couple times but acted like not getting fuel but we ck fuel is coming out of line


----------



## craftypaws (Oct 8, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> Two more question.. does this engine shut off with the key.. or is it a cable shut off.??
> And does it have an electric supply pump..
> I ask because, if u get it to spin over, u still have to power the electric shut off..
> AND the supply pump..


yes it did shut off with key, i do not know if it has electric supply pump its a small tc29, we got it runing couple times but ackted like was not getting fuel, then ck that and fuel is comeing out, did change fuel filter so it was runing good but it would take 10 times turning key to start then battery was not charging found frayed wire to alternator put on new starter the macanic is just down rd it started for him i was happy we shut it off several times so i thought it was good to go pd him high price drove it home shut it off and that was it the key would not turn over tractor, the only thing i could here is tiny click noise in the relay that was it


----------



## craftypaws (Oct 8, 2021)

Bilecki said:


> Couple of things it could be
> Sounds like your starter solenoid is clicking
> 
> Was it a genuine starter, non gen = Pinion depth to deep hitting on fly wheel - turn motor over by hand then try to start
> ...


yes we bled air from fuel a few times took fuel out and it was clean no crap in tank , i have another guy coming by i will tell him what you said thank you so much


----------



## craftypaws (Oct 8, 2021)

craftypaws said:


> Yes i told him he wanted to come get it with trailer but i am afraid he will charge me way over priced and say it wasn't his fault i am broke from his last bill yes keyis on when jumping we did getit tovrun couple times but acted like not getting fuel but we ck fuel is coming out of line


ok a other man came over he figured it was relay and we bleed fuel lines a few times then it started and ran little then not getting fuel he looked at fuses one was blown to fuel cyilinoid so running to get new ones and exstra anlso relpacing relays


----------



## craftypaws (Oct 8, 2021)

craftypaws said:


> ok a other man came over he figured it was relay and we bleed fuel lines a few times then it started and ran little then not getting fuel he looked at fuses one was blown to fuel cyilinoid so running to get new ones and exstra anlso relpacing relays


if the new fusses break he said there must be a bear wire going to fuel cylinoid some plaace but hope it runs with fuse


----------



## craftypaws (Oct 8, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> Two more question.. does this engine shut off with the key.. or is it a cable shut off.??
> And does it have an electric supply pump..
> I ask because, if u get it to spin over, u still have to power the electric shut off..
> AND the supply pump..


shuts off with key but not getting fuel even after bleed air out fuss blew to fuel cyilinoid so went to get some


----------



## craftypaws (Oct 8, 2021)

craftypaws said:


> shuts off with key but not getting fuel even after bleed air out fuss blew to fuel cyilinoid so went to get some


replaced fuze and 3 relays then dave touched the blinker light swich and fuze blew so i unpluged the back of the blinkers put new fuze in tractor started right up and is running like new wow that was very weird for the blinker swich to not let tractor start


----------



## Bilecki (Sep 29, 2021)

👍


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It’s not uncommon to grab a branch while using the tractor.. and shorting the wires..
Do yourself a huge favor and use the tractor while it’s running..
Research the problem AFTER u get your job/chores done .. 
who knows, u might just make it worse if u were to start poking around now..


----------

